# Hardwareversand - Widerrufsrecht



## Xeesc (1. August 2015)

Hey ,

kurze Frage. 
Nach den ganzen Insolvenz Nachrichten über Hardwareversand würde ich gerne meinen PC zurücksenden.
Er kam vor 8 Tagen an.
Bin nach mehrmaligem lesen immer noch irritiert.

"Wir können die Rückzahlung verweigern, bis wir die Waren wieder zurückerhalten haben oder bis Sie den Nachweis erbracht haben, dass Sie die Waren zurückgesandt haben, je nachdem, welches der frühere Zeitpunkt ist. Sie haben die Waren unverzüglich und in jedem Fall spätestens binnen vierzehn Tagen ab dem Tag, an dem Sie uns über den Widerruf dieses Vertrags unterrichten, an

Hardwareversand.de GmbH
c/o Just in Time Logistics GmbH
Daimlerweg 2
D-59519 Möhnesee

zurückzusenden oder zu übergeben. Die Frist ist gewahrt, wenn Sie die Waren vor Ablauf der Frist von vierzehn Tagen absenden. Sie müssen für einen etwaigen Wertverlust der Waren nur aufkommen, wenn dieser Wertverlust auf einen zur Prüfung der Beschaffenheit, Eigenschaften und Funktionsweise der Waren nicht notwendigen Umgang mit ihnen zurückzuführen ist.
Haben Sie verlangt, dass die Dienstleistungen während der Widerrufsfrist beginnen soll, so haben Sie uns einen angemessenen Betrag zu zahlen, der dem Anteil der bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem Sie uns von der Ausübung des Widerrufsrechts hinsichtlich dieses Vertrags unterrichten, bereits erbrachten Dienstleistungen im Vergleich zum Gesamtumfang der im Vertrag vorgesehenen Dienstleistungen entspricht."

Will nicht am Ende ohne PC und ohne Geld da stehen.
Wird mir die volle Summe erstattet ?
Falls ja,erst wenn sie den PC haben oder schon vor dem ankommen des PCs?

Danke!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. August 2015)

Behalt es einfach, Garantie kannst auch über den Hersteller dann direkt machen, falls was kaputt gehen sollte


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

Wenn die Kiste läuft und du nix zu quaken hast dann behalte den. Falls du den jetzt Retour schickst kann es in der Tat dazu führen das Probleme kommen und auf Geld würde ich nicht gerade hoffen. Selbst wenn Atelco mit HWV den Bach runter geht ist lange noch nicht Holland in Not


----------



## Rayken (1. August 2015)

Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die ... auf dem Dach

Wie schon gesagt, falls ein Unternehmen Insolvent geht kann man sich auch direkt an den Hersteller wenden.
Falls es dir nur um die Garantie geht würde ichs behalten.

Wer weis wie lange das mit Hardwareversand noch gut geht.


P.S: Und Geld zurück erstattet bekommt man übrigens nur wenn die Ware zurückgegeben wurde und auch angekommen ist!
Und bei Hardwareversand gibts in den AGB auch so ne komische Klasusel bei PCs, du bekommst nicht die volle Summe zurück.


----------



## Xeesc (1. August 2015)

Rayken schrieb:


> Lieber den Spatz in der Hand als die ... auf dem Dach
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, falls ein Unternehmen Insolvent geht kann man sich auch direkt an den Hersteller wenden.
> Falls es dir nur um die Garantie geht würde ichs behalten.
> ...



Der PC läuft super nur die Sorge wegen der Garantie vermiest mir den Tag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

So etwas kann immer passieren, lasse dir deswegen keine grauen Haare wachsen. Wenn der laden von einem anderen Anbieter geschluckt wird übernimmt der ja dann die Ansprüche.


----------



## drstoecker (1. August 2015)

Hab garnicht mitbekommen das es hwv auch getroffen hat. Das ist natürlich schlecht da ich da auch ab und an bestellt habe. 
Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben behalte den PC, der Händler ist ja nicht von heute auf morgen verschwunden.


----------



## Malkolm (1. August 2015)

Garantie hat aber nichts mit dem Händler zu tun.
Der hat dir gegenüber "nur" eine Gewährleistungspflicht, die aber natürlich in einem Insolvenzverfahren nicht zwangsläufig vollständig erfüllt werden könnte.
In wie weit dir die Hersteller aber eine Garantie auf ihre Produkte geben ist eine andere Frage. Es gibt keine Pflicht der Hersteller Garantie auf ihre Produkte zu geben, auch nicht für die im Volksmund oft genannten zwei Jahre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2015)

Es geht ja nur darum das du deine Ansprüche gegenüber dem Händler geltend machen musst und er die weitere Abwicklung übernimmt. Was hier verkauft wird unterliegt ja den hiesigen Bedingungen


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. August 2015)

Wenn du den PC jetzt zurück schickst hast du eine Geldforderung gegenüber HWV, die bis 1. Oktober definitiv nicht bedient wird. Dann kannst du beim Insolvenzverwalter deinen Anspruch anmelden und bekommst die Quote zurück, die zwischen 0 und 100 Prozent liegt.

Jetzt den PC aus der Hand in die Insolvenzmasse zu geben wäre imho das dämlichste das du machen kannst.


----------



## Malkolm (2. August 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Wenn du den PC jetzt zurück schickst hast du eine Geldforderung gegenüber HWV, die bis 1. Oktober definitiv nicht bedient wird. Dann kannst du beim Insolvenzverwalter deinen Anspruch anmelden und bekommst die Quote zurück, die zwischen 0 und 100 Prozent liegt.
> 
> Jetzt den PC aus der Hand in die Insolvenzmasse zu geben wäre imho das dämlichste das du machen kannst.



Das ist aber auch nicht korrekt. Die Forderung aus der Insolvenzmasse laut Tabelle betrifft lediglich Forderungen, die vor der Anmeldung der Insolvenz bestanden. Machst du hingegen jetzt deinen Widerruf geltend, wird diese Forderung bevorzugt bedient, da ansonsten ein Weiterlaufen der Geschäfte während der Insolvenz garnicht möglich wäre.


----------



## keinnick (2. August 2015)

Trotzdem würde ich es nicht drauf ankommen lassen und den Rechner stattdessen behalten. Mit ein wenig Pech steht er sonst komplett mit leeren Händen da.


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. August 2015)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nicht korrekt. Die Forderung aus der Insolvenzmasse laut Tabelle betrifft lediglich Forderungen, die vor der Anmeldung der Insolvenz bestanden. Machst du hingegen jetzt deinen Widerruf geltend, wird diese Forderung bevorzugt bedient, da ansonsten ein Weiterlaufen der Geschäfte während der Insolvenz garnicht möglich wäre.



Aus meiner Sicht nicht. Das zugrunde liegende Rechtsgeschäft datiert VOR dem Stichtag. Man widerruft einen Vertrag, der vor dem Stichtag abgeschlossen wurde. Nun fordert man sein Geld aus eben jenem vor dem Stichtag abgeschlossenen Vertrag zurück und wird damit zum regulären Gläubiger gegenüber HWV.

Deine Argumentation trifft meines Wissens nach nur auf Vorauskassezahlungen zu, die einem Rechtsgeschäft zugrunde liegen, das NACH dem Stichtag abgeschlossen wird. 

Sprich: Zwei Leute schließen Kaufverträge ab. Der eine am 22. Juli, der andere am 26. Juli. Stichtag war der 24. Juli. Wenn nun beide per Vorauskasse am 28. Juli gezahlt haben, dann hat der, dessen Rechtsgeschäft am 22. Juli abgeschlossen wurde, meines Wissens nach "Pech" gehabt und geht in die Insolvenzmasse.

Lasse mich aber gerne von fachkundigen Rechtsgelehrten berichtigen. Hatte in meinem Studium "Softwareentwicklung + Wirtschaft" nur 2 grundlegende Rechtsvorlesungen.

lg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

> Lasse mich aber gerne von fachkundigen Rechtsgelehrten berichtigen. Hatte in meinem Studium "Softwareentwicklung + Wirtschaft" nur 2 grundlegende Rechtsvorlesungen.


Rechtsberatung ist hier ja nicht grundlos untersagt


----------



## GottesMissionar (2. August 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Rechtsberatung ist hier ja nicht grundlos untersagt



Danke für diese "freundliche", hingerotzte Antwort. Da macht es wirklich gleich nochmal Spaß, anderen helfen zu wollen.  Und das für den Hinweis, dass man selbst bei diesem Thema nicht allwissend ist und wenn es wer besser weiß, sich derjenige bitte melden möge. Aber bitte, schickt halt auf gut Glück gelieferte PCs zurück in die Insolvenzmasse. Ich klink mich hier aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. August 2015)

Es war nicht auf dich gemünzt und auch nicht unfreundlich gemeint. Es war einfach die Erwähnung eines Punktes aus den Regeln:


> Individuelle, auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene Rechtsberatung


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Also ich würde raten den PC zu behalten. Was man hat hat man.


----------



## AviAss (2. August 2015)

@Missionar ich geb dir Recht, behalten! Behalte deinen PC, du bekommst ihn sonst nicht wieder.

In Foren werden immer wieder Gutmenschen und Zyniker aufeinander treffen, es gilt: 
Bisschen Pessimist und bisschen Optimist und Grundsätzlich §1 einhalten, ERST ich, DANN den Rest bedienen!
Naivität wird heutzutage bestraft, vor allem dann, wenn man Mitdenker ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

Behalte den PC lieber - es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass der PC jetzt einwandfrei geht und dann aber ein Defekt auftritt, der zudem noch unter die Gewährleistung des Händler fällt und gleichzeitig wiederum beim Hersteller keine Garantie mehr gilt, und selbst wenn, dann dürfte da nichts sein, was extrem teuer würde. Wenn du den PC jetzt aber zurückgeben würdest - selbst ohne die Insolvenz - kann dich das am Ende mehr kosten (du hast ja nen PC zusammenstellen lassen, da bekommst du sicher eh nicht den kompletten Preis zurück) als der theoretisch mögliche Schaden, falls eines der Teile in den nächsten 24 Monaten nen Defekt haben sollte, den du selber zahlen musst.

Und was hier halt noch dazukommt ist, dass du vlt. zunächst mal gar nix zurückbekommst wg der laufenden Insolvenz, bis das dann geregelt ist.


----------



## Wired (4. August 2015)

Selbst wenn HWV nich insolvent wäre würde dir die Garantie nich wirklich etwas bringen denn die ist *nicht *rechtskräftig, die Garantie ist freiwillig vom Anbieter oder Hersteller.

Nur die Gewehrleistung ist rechtlich verpflichtend.


----------

